# Penicillin for mice?



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Can you give penicillin to mice? I have pet tablets of penicillin, and a mouse that has an eye infection or something. Can I give the penicillin to her? I was waiting for it to get better, but it only got worse.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Is it procaine penicillin? The procaine bit can kill mice.

If not you'll need to get an accurate weight for your mouse and may need to subdivide your tablet many times to get the correct dose. The human medics won't like you doing it, as generally vets and doctors use different antibiotics to prevent resistances developing.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

It's fish pen, so it's not human medicine.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Still check there's no procaine in it.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm used to fish stuff before, it's cheap, and it works.

But yes, make sure it's procaine free.


----------

